# How much will it cost?



## Mete (Jun 18, 2017)

For those of you who have turned a pen before, how much money has it cost you to turn a pen, assuming you had absolutely nothing to start with? I'm 17 years old and have no lathe, no drills, no fancy tools to make threads or anything of the sort. I'd love to make my own fountain pens, I've got some great ideas I haven't seen before. I'd love it if somebody can make a list of the tools they have and roughly how much they cost, but any information is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 18, 2017)

I think this may help from the library: http://content.penturners.org/library/pt101/tools_pens.pdf

This is a good question, but not easy to answer because of all of the buying decisions and options one needs to make. I would estimate between $600 and $1,200 depending on which model lathe you buy. This assumes buying the goods new and getting some stuff on sales like the lathe and some tools. It cost me given the route that I went about $1,700, but that includes sharpening equipment and a larger lathe than needed. I bet their are folks that can find a way to do under $500, even less if buying used. I am curious as to what others have to say. I hope this helps


----------



## Sataro (Jun 18, 2017)

The list of tools needed would be subjective to your budget... when I first started I bought a used Jet 1014 & a Delta dust collector off of Craigslist for around $450.00. Didn't have a bench drill press or pen press. Used a hand drill to drill out my blanks & used a clamp to make my pen press. 

Initial setup:
Lathe
Drill press (benchtop or floor standing or use your lathe for this job)
Bandsaw
Drill bits (depends on which pen kits you want to make)
Pen press (can use the lathe for this)
Chuck 
Pen kits
Pen blanks
Pen bushings or turn between centers
Sandpaper
CA glue (thick, medium, & thin)
Turning tools

Look at your local Craigslist, see what kind of prices you see on used lathes. Look at new lathes & see what prices they are going far. 

You can get started for less than $500 or bust the bank buying tools...


----------



## Rolandranch (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi Metehan. I'm 17 also. I've been turning pens for about 2 years now. The cost really depends on how much money and time you want to put into the craft. You can get started for several hundred dollars or several thousand. I actually have a list of the tools you will need and approximate cost. This is pretty much the bare minimum that you need though you might be able to get by with less.

Mini Lathe (approx $250)
Drilling Chuck ($30)
Blank Drilling Chuck ($80)
Pen Mandrel ($28)
Lathe Chisels ($60)
Barrel Trimming Set ($65)
Drill Bit Set ($20)
Something to cut blanks (?)
Pen kits and blanks.
(I used Penn State Ind. links so you could see the tools and approx cost new).

All this adds up to a little over $500. Of course you may be able to find used items for less and less expensive alternatives or you may want to invest a little more and get tools like a drill press and bandsaw.


----------



## Mete (Jun 18, 2017)

thank you all for the information, it's all very useful to me. Thanks so much


----------



## Dehn0045 (Jun 18, 2017)

As with anything, there is a trade-off between price and quality, but more expensive isn't always more better.  I had some tools to start with, but I will give you my thoughts:

Lathe: mine was gifted to me used, but is valued at about $400 new.  Variable speed is nice, but not necessary, and adds some cost.  Actually, if you drill on the lathe you will avoid some problems if you don't have variable speed (but you will need to change belt positions to change speed). Mine is not a variable speed, and it doesn't bother me.  You will need chisels too, lots of options, I got HSS tools with the lathe but spent $150 on a sharpening system.  Carbide might be a better place to start.

Drilling: a good drill press is expensive, and cheap ones don't work very good.  You will get better results using the lathe to drill, but you will need some attachments for your lathe.  A Jacobs chuck (about $20) to hold the bit, and a chuck to hold the blank.  There are lots of options for chucks to hold the blank, I got the Nova G3 ($100), I also got the JSPIN jaws ($40) to better hold the blank.

Trimming: most videos on YouTube they use a barrel trimmer with a drill press to trim the blank flush with the tube.  Since I opted to not get a drill press, I went with a disk sander for this task ($100). There are other options out there, this was just my choice.

Mandrel: I recommend going straight to Turning between centers (TBC), you can find a lot of info on IAP on this topic.  All you need is a dead and live center.  The TBC bushings are a little more expensive, but since you haven't already purchased standard bushings the added cost will be minimal. I started with an inexpensive mandrel and wasn't happy with the results.

Other stuff: a hand saw will get you by with cutting.  I personally think a table saw is the most versatile saw for woodworking, I have a contractor saw that has been very useful ($300).  If you go with TBC, and you want to do high-end pens, you will also need a decent digital calipers.

All said and done, I think you can make a pen with an initial cost of about $600.  But a lot will depend on your choices. New vs used tools, high end versus budget, power vs hand tool, etc.

I hope this helps, best of luck!


----------



## Providentialpens (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello Metehan!
I started turning pens when I was fourteen. When I first started, my dad didn't have very much money to spend on getting me started. I basically had to use the money I earned from working to pay for most of the tools to start off with. Unless you have the funds, you don't necessarily need super nice tools. I started off with a Harbor Freight lathe, a Harbor Freight drill press and some of the other necessary tools from Ebay. So, essentially, you could probably start pen turning for about $500. Over the past two years, ever since I started turning, my dad has been able to, along with the selling of my pens, buy more tools.
All the lists of tools that the people before me posted are the tools you'll need. I didn't start off with all those tools, but they sure do make pen turning a whole lot more rewarding.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jun 18, 2017)

Instead of buying everything why not try it to see if it's something you really want to do. Go here: American Association of Woodturners and look up an AAW chapter near you and see if they have a mentor near you. Or you might find a local IAP member near you who'll give you a lesson and help you down the path.


----------



## studioseven (Jun 18, 2017)

I admire your ambition to make a fountain pen.  I hope you will consider doing some slimlines first.  Slimlines, while not as sexy are considerable cheaper.  You are going to make mistakes.  Better to learn on the low end than ruin an expensive fountain pen.  Good luck on your turning.  Be sure to posts some pictures of your first pens.

Seven


----------



## thewishman (Jun 19, 2017)

Here are a few links with info:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/what-should-newbies-know-133010/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/starting-out-inexpensively-what-do-i-have-have-134740/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/starting-out-i-only-want-buy-things-once-what-best-134739/

Welcome!


----------



## Eldermike (Jul 5, 2017)

I agree with StudioSeven.  Start with lower cost pen kits and lower end pen blanks.  Practice, Practice. Our local high school offer night school in all sorts of subjects including wood turning.  many active retirement communities have fully outfitted wood shops and I'm sure a resident would be happy to mentor you as you begin you pen turning journey. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 5, 2017)

I think I could do it with less than $200.  Not the best of equipment, but enough to get by with.  The cheap HF lathe is $80, their cheap chisels are $20.  A drill chuck, $15.  Kit less $10.  Wood $10, drill bits another $20, CA for finish $5.  A tap for the spindle threads, used $10.   Miscellaneous unknowns $30

Use the tap to make a collet chuck out of scrap hardwood.  Turn the blanks between centers to be held in the homemade collet chuck, use the drill chuck to drill the blanks.  

Turn between centers using the drill chuck with a turned plug as the driver and the live center with a plug cap to fit the tube.  To square the ends, make a sander out of the faceplate, use the drill chuck with a drill bit in the tailstock to hold the blank.  

The kicker, you will have to know how to use your lathe to its max with as little as possible.


----------



## Texasshipagent (Jul 7, 2017)

Lathe $300-$400, grinder $80, collet chuck $50, collets $20, various HSS bits $75, taps and dies $ 100-125, for tooling I recommend cheap tools, $50-75 in grits and polish, for cutting can buy  long HSS machine lathe blank tips and cutters and make handles from wood or derlin, as some kitless materials like ebonite are hard on tools, constant reshaping, can also take HSS drill bit blanks or Allen keys and grind to make smaller detail work tools 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Woodchipper (Jul 7, 2017)

You need to have some way to sharpen your tools.  The sharper, the better.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 7, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> You need to have some way to sharpen your tools.  The sharper, the better.



Sandpaper.  It takes time, but the expense is very little.

On edit, make a few faceplate sanding discs, and use them for the sharpening.   Scraps of wood, drill and tap to attach to the lathe.


----------



## Firebucket53 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Cost to turning pens*

I bought the benchtop lathe from Harbor Freight and use the 20% off coupon. I think I paid $160 for it. Bought a set of chisels from Penn State for about 80. I then bought some pen kits and got started. However one of the biggest expenses not mentioned is a way to sharpen your chisels. That is one of the most important things is sharpening your chisels correctly. In my opinion.


----------



## Texasshipagent (Jul 7, 2017)

Woodchipper said:


> You need to have some way to sharpen your tools.  The sharper, the better.





Agree slow speed grinder is essential , when I cut ebonite sometimes sharpen 3 and 4 times during a project 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leehljp (Jul 7, 2017)

Getting started is not as expensive as we sometimes make it out to be. It is when we suddenly realize how we can "improve" different aspects, and then one new item by one, each month by month we suddenly have spent 3 or 4 or more times the original investment within 6 months to a year. THEN we see the BEAUTIFUL pens on the front page and realize that we need more experience - which will mean 30 to 50 or more pens under our belt just for the experience alone. :biggrin:

Patience is important in keeping expenses down and bringing experience up in the first 6 months to a year.


----------

